# M5 4 days work....



## dave9 (Mar 23, 2008)

As promised...

Thought I would treat the car to a full detail....after wash and clay and HD cleanse...nano coating inside and out, wheels off and two coats of nano...and then bring out......

The Royle.....








[/URL]

and here you go....

[







[/URL]

IMG]http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r606/dave920/2016%20020_zpsanhwk9kh.jpg[/IMG][/URL]








[/URL]

Of course the skys tipped open on the trip home....but then the beading is so good a leaf blower and....back to tip top...








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks fantastic 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome, they are such a good car


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply....stunning!! :thumb: :argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice car. I see you got it done by Matt from offyourmarks detailing.


----------



## dave9 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah he's done a few previous cars....simple to maintain now - zymol clear, wheel woolies and zymol wheel cleaner.... dry off and field glaze....


----------



## rdp50734 (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dave9 said:


> Yeah he's done a few previous cars....simple to maintain now - zymol clear, wheel woolies and zymol wheel cleaner.... dry off and field glaze....


One of the best in the country by far:thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks lovely :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Dave that's the mutts nutts mate Mechanical porn at its best Congrats
Daz
I did comment the first time you posted but the pics didn't come through worth the wait though mate No idea where your thread vanished to though:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dave9 (Mar 23, 2008)

*6 months later*

and the royale is still doing a job....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a machine :argie:


----------



## Marvin_Morgan (Feb 19, 2016)

looking superb.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunner


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Very nice. Can I ask which leaf blower you use to dry your car, petrol power or standard electric?


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Good work..... But that is the worst looking M5 BMW have ever done :-(... The new one out this year is looking like a M5 again


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Wow geat looking car and great job


----------



## dave9 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Leaf blower*



ahmed_b08 said:


> Very nice. Can I ask which leaf blower you use to dry your car, petrol power or standard electric?


I use a bosch 36v rechargeable....but have just invested in a metro vac n blow.....which is well worth it...awesome vacuume cleaner that 'blows' too....what more can you want!&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------

